# Outlook mit Inbox öffnen (vom MSExchange-Server)



## VBFreak (17. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gerne mittels VB6 Outlook starten und den Inbox-Ordner des am PC angemeldeten Nutzers anzeigen lassen. (Soll so aussehen, wie wenn man Outlook von Start->Programme öffnet) Der Inbox-Ordner ist auf einem MSExchange-Server gespeichert, auf dem sich der Nutzer mit dem Windows-Account anmelden kann (Benutzername identisch). 

Momentan starte ich Outlook mit dem Code:

```
Dim MSOutlook as Outlook.Application
Set MSOutlook = New Outlook.Application
```

Und wie muss es jetzt weiter gehen? Ich steh grad irgendwie aufm Schlauch.

Gruß,

VBFreak


----------



## VBFreak (17. November 2005)

Hi, ich bins wieder!

Ich bin schon mal etwas weitergekommen. Momentan schaffe ich es den Inbox-Ordner anzuzeigen, jedoch ist noch keine Verbindung zum Exchange-Server hergestellt worden. Oder ist das schon an der Stelle automatisiert von Outlook?

Hir mein Code:


```
Dim MSOutlook As Outlook.Application
Dim OL_Namespace As Outlook.Namespace
Dim OL_Folder As Outlook.MAPIFolder
Set MSOutlook = New Outlook.Application
'------hier müsste doch die anmeldung kommen, oder?-----
Set OL_Namespace = MSOutlook.GetNamespace("MAPI")
Set OL_Folder = OL_Namespace.GetDefaultFolder(olFolderInbox)
OL_Folder.Display
```
Grüße,

VBFreak


----------



## Yoah (17. November 2005)

Moin,

wie läuft es denn im Normalbetrieb mit der Anmeldung?
Muss der Benutzer sich jedes Mal manuell anmelden, bevor er den Inbox-Ordner sehen kann? Ich denke nicht, oder?

Also, brauchst du eigentlich keine explizite Anmeldung des Benutzers.


----------



## VBFreak (17. November 2005)

Hi, Yoah!

Sicher. Der Nutzer muss nix angeben, wenn er Outlook per Hand startet. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Outlook, wenn ichs über VB starte automatisch sich am entsprechenden Profil anmeldet oder nicht. Deswegen wollt ich ja den sicheren Weg gehen und mich noch per VB am Profil anmelden. Nur wie?


----------



## Yoah (17. November 2005)

Ich sage jetzt mal ganz selbstsicher, das brauchst du nicht!
Ich habe letztens ein Tool in VB geschrieben, das auf einen Kalender
zugegriffen hat, wobei ich nicht berechtigt war, diesen zu öffnen, sondern nur der Abteilungsleiter!
Dort war keine Anmeldung explizit erforderlich, um auf den Kalender zuzugreifen.
Also demnach ist es Profilabhängig.


----------



## VBFreak (17. November 2005)

Hmm. So wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab, braucht man keine Rechte oder Profile um auf den Server irgendetwas ausführen zu lassen, aber für die Darstellung ist es dann nötig? Klingt ja bissel kurios. :suspekt: Wenn es aber echt so sein sollte, sag ich nur: "TYPISCH MICROSOFT!"   

Aber wenn du es sagst, dass ich keine Verbindung zum Server für Benutzer xyz herstellen muss um dessen Inhalt in der Inbox anzusehen, dann ist es ja gut. Danke für die Info.


----------



## jpfux145 (10. Mai 2006)

Hi, Yoah!,

leider muß ich dir im Punkte der Anmeldung widersprechen.
Sicher, wenn sich der Benutzer angemeldet hat, dann muß er dieses (wenn die Authentifizierung mit dem gleichen User) nicht nochmal fur den Zugriff unter outlook tun.

Aber wie sieht es aus, wenn ein anderes Postfach ausgelesen werden soll ?
Wie sieht es aus, wenn der Benutzer gar nicht angemeldet ist und das Postfach über Nacht ausgelesen  werden muß ?

Ich suche seid geraumer Zeit eine Möglichkeit, Exchange-Postfächer auslesen zu können (leider erfiolglos).

Außerdem.. wenn Outlook 2003 installiert ist, fragt Outllook nach jedem Zugriff nach, ob man den Zugriff auch gewähren lassen will.
Dies hat damit zutun, dass Microsoft hier den Mailversandt von Viren erschweren möchte.

Also...

wenn es noch ne Lösung gibt, ich wäre Dankbar..


----------

